# Rocket Sheep - Juice Reviews



## BigK (6/8/14)

Company: Rocket Sheep
Product Name: Booster
Product Image:
Reviewer: BigK
Mod: Vamo V5
Watts/Volts: 8.0 - 14.0 W
Atomiser: Nautilus Mini
Coil Resistance: 1.6 ohm

Strength: 6 mg
Blend: 40 PG/60 VG
Price: R 8.33/ml
Website: www.subohmvapor.co.za

*Packaging*: Stylish glass bottles with printed label. Overall very nice looking, but if i had to knit pick there is lack of list of ingredients, no child proof cap or dropper included.

*Website blurb:* "Jump-start your mornings with this uplifting medley of essential picker-uppers. This creamy fusion of (possibly spiked) coffee and a fruity after-taste will definitely get you through the day."

*First Impressions:* Booster is a very good coffee flavor which doesn't overwhelm you with a strong coffee taste but is rather a smooth creamy coffee taste with a little some tobacco in the mix. Takes me back to my varsity days which always started with a good cup of coffee and a nasty ciggy... except that its a million times better lol

*Initial Nom rating:* this is super nom

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BigK (6/8/14)

Company: Rocket Sheep
Product Name: Enterprise
Product Image:
Reviewer: BigK
Mod: Vamo V5
Watts/Volts: 8.0 - 14.0 W
Atomiser: Nautilus Mini
Coil Resistance: 1.6 ohm

Strength: 6 mg
Blend: 40 PG/60 VG
Price: R 8.33/ml
Website: www.subohmvapor.co.za

*Packaging*: Stylish glass bottles with printed label. Overall very nice looking, but if i had to knit pick there is lack of list of ingredients, no child proof cap or dropper included.

*Website blurb*: "After infinite trails and testing, Rocket Sheep introduces the juice that inspired it all - the Enterprise. Comprised of premium tobacco blends, this forerunner offers a bold hit that is equalized with a smooth and sweet exhale."

*First Impressions*: Enterprise is a nice smooth tobacco which was quite unexpected as I always imagined a tobacco flavor would be nasty and strong. I can happily report that I was way off the mark. I think a little more testing is required before i can even start to describe the blend of this juice but I am definitely looking forward to enjoying this one. In short a bold smooth tobacco with a hint of sweetness or possibly fruitiness on the exhale.

*Initial Nom rating*: nom to possibly very nom is you're a tobacco lover.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (19/8/14)

so i have had a full day vaping on my purple alien 6mg



here are my findings...

setup : reo mini with fully charged battery
reomizer with cotton wool wick
coil build at 0.5ohm

out of the bottle it smells great. sweet and it draws you in.
at 0.5ohm u get that sense of warm soft custard in your mouth and making its way down your throat.
its goes down smooth and soft with a nice lung hit. the hit is unmistakable.
the exhale is a bit rougher. kinda makes the soft intake worthwhile
overall its a pleasure to vape. and as many of you know i have been looking for a ADV and this is right up my alley.
direct lung hit: cough cough but damn worth it. the clouds produced are awesome. after about 3 lung hits i had to put Anna down for a while.
there is however an effect, maybe a taste that i cant put my finger on. it keeps me vaping just to see if i can figure out what it is... its a good thing.


one thing i noted was that as Anna's battery started running down the vape pleasure factor did too. the taste is definitely not the same. my advice. keep that backup battery close.

id rate it a clear 9/10. and a big up to @RevnLucky7 for the recommendation .

this one goes straight into my monthly on hand stock...

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (19/8/14)

Thanks, yeah this is one difficult to put down once you have started vaping it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (19/8/14)

Andre said:


> Thanks, yeah this is one difficult to put down once you have started vaping it.


couldnt agree with you more @Andre

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (19/8/14)

Dam, hearing such good things about this!

Mine is sitting tight till the SVC goodies arrive. The wait is killing me.

Great review @Marzuq . Thanks for sharing your thoughts

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (19/8/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Dam, hearing such good things about this!
> 
> Mine is sitting tight till the SVC goodies arrive. The wait is killing me.
> 
> Great review @Marzuq . Thanks for sharing your thoughts


 
thanks appreciate it.
ive got a bottle on that order as well. but its well worth the wait.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike (19/8/14)

What flavour is this? Custard?


----------



## Marzuq (19/8/14)

Mike said:


> What flavour is this? Custard?


yes its a custard blend. but like no other


----------



## RevnLucky7 (19/8/14)

Fresh stocks in tomorrow boys! Wait's almost over.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Riddle (19/8/14)

I haven't tried a custard type flavour yet but that sounds quite nice


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (24/9/14)

Vaping Purple Alien at the moment and I must agree with comments above, this one is definitely hard to put down! Tried it with the RM2 and Atomic, exact same setup and I feel it tastes better in the Atomic! Thanks for the great juice @RevnLucky7!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RevnLucky7 (6/10/14)

BigK said:


> So after liking purple alien i decided to try the two remaining rocket sheep juices. I think they are all really good, very distinctive flavors. Booster is a very good coffee flavor which doesn't overwhelm you with a strong coffee taste but is rather a smooth creamy coffee taste with a little some tobacco in the mix. Takes me back to my varsity days which always started with a good cup of coffee and a nasty ciggy... except that its a million times better lol . Enterprise is a nice smooth tobacco which was quite unexpected as I always imagined a tobacco flavor would be nasty and strong. I can happily report that I was way off the mark. I think a little more testing is required before i can even start to describe the blend of this juice but I am definitely looking forward to enjoying this one.
> 
> All juice was tested on a Nautilus mini and a Vam0 V5 at between 8.0 and 14 w. Thanks for the awesome service @RevnLucky7


----------



## RevnLucky7 (6/10/14)

johan said:


> Impressions: *Rocket Sheep Purple Alien*
> 
> The smell when you open the bottle is very similar to a creamy strawberry liqueur. I vaped this flavour over a couple of days at various power on the Reo with a RM2 atomizer (ugly coil with ceramic wick). I found my personal sweet spot at 0.6ohm for the perfect balance of the semi-cream sweet custard and almost milky strawberry finish. Personally I could not detect any other berry taste below 1ohm apart from the strawberry. Above 1ohm the berry flavours get more complex and I could definitely taste a darker berry/berries as well (although I could not identify what type/s). The throat hit I will describe as medium. This interesting desert flavour pairs very well with dark chocolate and same tends to enhance both the custard and berry flavours. This particular juice lends itself to mix-ability if you are so inclined (ie. mixed with a quality vanilla ejuice really brings the sweet custard flavour right into your face without compromising the complex berry flavours). To rank it with other premium custard-type flavours that I've experienced, it definitely ends in my top 3.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tom (7/10/14)

Is purple alien similar to mother's milk? I hope not. There is a bottle waiting at home, and i have an almost full one of SB MM that has to go to the classifieds


----------



## johan (7/10/14)

Tom said:


> Is purple alien similar to mother's milk? I hope not. There is a bottle waiting at home, and i have an almost full one of SB MM that has to go to the classifieds



No, and luckily not at all.


----------



## Tom (7/10/14)

johan said:


> No, and luckily not at all.


Puh...that is comforting now. Thx!


----------



## Tom (7/10/14)

Will give feedback over the weekend then

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RevnLucky7 (7/10/14)

Tom said:


> Is purple alien similar to mother's milk? I hope not. There is a bottle waiting at home, and i have an almost full one of SB MM that has to go to the classifieds



While the berrie in PA seems like a strawberry it's not the usual strawberry. I find it more tangy and sour than sweet and ripe. The bases are also quite different. 

So while the profiles might look a like, they ate really worlds apart.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Heckers (8/10/14)

I bought a bottle of Booster at the vape meet and used some in my Nautilus and it was OK.
It had been standing on the cupboard for a couple of weeks untouched and i thought i would try some in my Reo.
It is a 1ohm build, 6mg juice...mind blown. I cant believe how different the juice tastes on the Reo.
Very very nice, the tobacco comes through a lot more and it is so smoooooooth.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (20/2/16)

Company: Rocket Sheep
Product Name: Torus
Product Image:



Reviewer: Lord Vetinari

Mod: Eiffel T1
Watts/Volts: 25 to 35 watts

Atomiser: Kangertech Subtank NANO
Coil Resistance: 0.5 ohm
Wicking Material: OCC

Strength: 6mg
Blend: 30PG/70VG
Price: R320/30ml

Website blurb:



Torus: A surface of revolution generated by revolving a circle in three-dimensional space about an axis coplanar with the circle. In other words… The perfect donut. Our friend the Rocket Sheep gathered intel as he traveled across the galaxy searching for the perfect donut, learning tricks of the trade from master bakers across many a solar system.

Reviewer Notes: Well now... nothing missing and nothing wrong here. Strawberry pastry. Warm donut with strawberry glaze. This is what you taste a good few minutes after a hit still. Coats your mouth and lungs with a rich warm and super sweet awesomeness.

Was a tad overwhelming for me at first but after my palate adjusted to the new tanks it all made sense in a big way.

This nano tank is blowing my mind I should have gotten two of them instead of a mini and a nano. Damn nice tank. And now I am used to it Torus just blows me away.

The Good: Everything about it.

The bad: American import so it costs a bundle better never look at it as my ADV lol

Overall: Move along Beard 64 daddy has a new favorite dessert vape.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (1/3/16)

Only review I am able to give Purple Alien is this: Caned the bottle in two days. Everything else has been said.

Too yyummy to be an ADV it will cost a fortune the way I go at the stuff.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (5/3/16)

I just noticed they changed the VG to PG ratio for the entire line. No more Max VG.


----------



## Aliyah (13/6/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Company: Rocket Sheep
> Product Name: Torus
> Product Image:
> View attachment 46257
> ...


My fav ejuice


----------

